# Gif with music



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello, you will need to bring a gif that goes well with a song...but since the forum got some bug with gif , music, etc.…

I will give it a try anyway, i start with this gif and music LOL


----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)

So get on your bad motor scooter.and ride......


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)

*Live version ; Cream - Strange Brew*


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


I just love those old movie with Buster Keaton 

And Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)

@ Bientôt ^^*


----------



## Dalia (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 21, 2019)

( I happen to know that "Heavy Drinker" is one of many built-in effects on the Boss GT10 and gt100 processors). ..that said . this dude can shred some cool beans...


----------



## the other mike (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


Ha, the gif is a X


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Oct 1, 2019)

Green Day- American Idiot


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 27, 2020)

konradv said:


> Green Day- American Idiot


----------

